# 10% OFF + Free Shipping Offer on all Quick Time Exhaust Cutout Products at PFYC.com!



## PFYC (Jan 5, 2005)

*For a limited time, save 10% and get Free Shipping within Continental US or 50% Off Shipping to Canada on all Quick Time Electric Exhaust Cutout products at PFYC.com!*

Unleash The Power! No need to uncap your cutout by hand any longer. With the Quick Time Electric Cutout Valve (also called a QTP QTEC) you can have the best of both worlds! Quiet for the street and wide open for the strip or show. Go from stealth quiet to wide open power!

You control the volume, you control the power. Open your exhaust with the flip of a switch. Run it closed, run it all the way open or any position in between. Adjust your back pressure to save gas. Fits any car or truck - from old school muscle car to modern American muscle to high tech imports and even sport compacts. 

Please click the links below for more information, or to place an order.

*Quick Time Electric Exhaust Cutout*
*Quick Time Low Profile Oval Electric Exhaust Cutout*
*Quick Time Dual Low Profile Electric Exhaust Cutout*
*Quick Time Electric Exhaust Cutout Controller*
*Quick Time Oval Turn Down*




----------------


To see a full line-up of our new 2004-2006 Pontiac GTO products, please click here.
To see a full line-up of our current GTO sales and specials, please click here.


----------



## 06SixOhGoat (Jun 19, 2010)

never really got the point of these things.....


----------



## BlackJackByte (Aug 31, 2009)

06SixOhGoat said:


> never really got the point of these things.....


Louder for one, and ever heard of the path of least resistance?


----------



## PFYC (Jan 5, 2005)

BlackJackByte said:


> Louder for one, and ever heard of the path of least resistance?



Also great for people with families or significant others who dislike loud exhausts...you can keep it quiet/stock when they are around and let it loose when they are not with you.

Then there's horsepower and torque.

Sound.

Drag racing.

Etc.


----------



## 06SixOhGoat (Jun 19, 2010)

yeah i get that but i still see half the exhaust going out though this thing and half still following the stock pipes ...... guess i am just thinking to much about it


----------



## PFYC (Jan 5, 2005)

06SixOhGoat said:


> yeah i get that but i still see half the exhaust going out though this thing and half still following the stock pipes ...... guess i am just thinking to much about it


It would all go out the cutout. Like BlackJackByte said - and it's true - path of least resistance.


----------



## BlackJackByte (Aug 31, 2009)

I'm totally getting them when I get my new exhaust, which won't be until I return from the "sandbox." The sound is awesome and the performance gain is too! You can turn a normal 5.7 into an intimadating beast at a stop light


----------

